# 2014 sentra vibration



## Vlad91 (Jan 14, 2020)

My ac stopped working took it to a cheap mechanic he replaced compressor ac works but my car now vibrates everytime ac is running. I can feel the vibration on brake pedal it's really annoying. At idea whatnot could be. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibly a bad compressor that's partially seized up.


----------



## ProfessorSmartazz (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, bad compressor. Likely had either not enough oil in it, or too much on first starting/running of said compressor. If it was a Nissan ''value line'' part, they were shipping batches with too much oil in them for example (until just recently). The dealer techs knew to look out for this, and head it off. Independent shops would not.


----------

